# Pallet Jack question



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

You will wonder what you did without one! 
All pretty standard. I mine is narrow, going to buy a wider pallet Jack next time I get a chance.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Pallet jacks are essentially specialized hydraulic jacks. Zero degrees should not be a problem for the jack, but some _operators _may not work well at that temperature. 

The wheels on the bottom of the pallet jack forks are a very small diameter, and if you have a heavy pallet those wheels may not work well with _irregular _floors, or somewhat flexible floors such as wooden floors that might be in some sheds. The higher that you can get the tips of the forks off the floor the better it will work with floors that aren't _smooth _concrete.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks guys, years ago in a warmer climate, I used one all the time. I am tired of carrying everything box-by-box. This year I turned 50, and in the cold everything is a little tougher.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I have used them at below 0 F. They just raise and lower a lot slower. You do require a reasonably smooth surface though.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

The floor is very good. The previous people built it to store a big boat. When we first moved in I thought handy, probably never fill it - a few years of beekeeping, and a 1982 RV later and the thing is full.


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

Adrian,
I picked up this one at Northern when it was on sale this summer. It's working well in this early cold snap.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200326556_200326556


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>I am tired of carrying everything box-by-box

I use box sized pallets with castors both in the honey room and workshop. Shop is too small for full size pallets and a jack.
I also have hive pallets that fit my Kelley nose truck. Also works well in tight areas.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Here is a picture of one of my super dollys, a pallet, and Kelley nosetruck (circa 1975). Isn't it nice to buy a piece of equipment and make use of it day after day, year after year, for almost 40 years?


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice. I saw a video somewhere of a californian operation (maybe JZBZ's?) where the supers were stacked onto castored trolleys like yours on to trucks via a Tommy gate lift and then wheeled directly down a ramp and up to the extractor.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Here is a picture of one of my super dollys, a pallet, and Kelley nosetruck (circa 1975). 

Of all my carts, I use the Kelley nose truck the most. I have the one with duals. It will move a stack of six full medium supers.


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Feb 3, 2013)

When you go to buy one, put as much weight on it as you can find and wait a few min. Make sure the hydraulics don't bleed off. Look for leaks around the cylinder. Check to make sure the wheels are in ok shape. If they leave gravel on the slab and drag the jack around, it will chunk out the wheels. Besides for that, look to make sure it has all its nuts and bolts, and the steel is strait. 

I had a guy try to sell me one that was hit with a forklift and was fairly bent up. I laughed, thanked him for his time, and left. I almost bought one with bad hydraulics but caught it before I payed him. 

I've got a few used pallet jacks and one new from Harbor Freight. I found a free forklift that gets used more than the lifts on the hard pack parts of my shop yard. I use my skidsteer for everything else out in the dirt. But the skid will only lift 1,800 lbs.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Switch th e fluid in it from oil to ATF. cold will not effect it at all if you do. downside is, if you have a leak, ATF will drain quicker.


----------

